# Nemesis Cover art released



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

They have confirmed the cover art for the 14th book of the Horus Heresy, Nemesis. (Didnt see another post on this so I thought I should add it. Sorry if this has already been posted.)










That Eversor assassin looks sweet, or maybe its a Culexes. Either way this is gonna be a great book.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice looking book there.... now I just have to start reading faster to catch up to some of these threads


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

truthfully underwhelmed, it just feels meh, theres something missing to make it wow


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I reckon this is gonna be a good one. It comes out in August if I'm not mistaken.




Edit: Yeah was right it does come out in August. Here is the Black Library upcoming releases page for those that are interested.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

That's an Eversor Assassin without a doubt. You can tell because he's wearing a neuro-gauntlet on one hand.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Hah, just remembered the last game-world tie-in novel I read was also called Nemesis, from Magic: The Gathering. 








One of the best books I ever read, and for that reason I must read this one.


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

The cover is great, Title is exciting, Just a pitty about the 2 word's Above the title


----------



## pantsmessiah (Aug 16, 2009)

cool_conoly said:


> The cover is great, Title is exciting, Just a pitty about the 2 word's Above the title


What's wrong with him? I'm about halfway through his _Flight of the Einstein_ and I think it's a good book.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

pantsmessiah said:


> What's wrong with him? I'm about halfway through his _Flight of the Einstein_ and I think it's a good book.


I could be wrong, but I think he wrote the Blood Angel omnibus and _Red Fury_. If you haven't read those, do so and then you'll understand.


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

Honestly I would read any Heresy Novel, even if it was written by Jo Blow from Timbucktoo, However If i had to choose an author to drop from the series, He would be the top of the list!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

cool_conoly said:


> Honestly I would read any Heresy Novel, even if it was written by Jo Blow from Timbucktoo, However If i had to choose an author to drop from the series, He would be the top of the list!


Even if C.S Goto were to take his place?. Honestly I dont see why people dont like James Swallow, he's really good.



Katie Drake said:


> I could be wrong, but I think he wrote the Blood Angel omnibus and _Red Fury_. If you haven't read those, do so and then you'll understand.


The Blood Angels is the best Space marine series out there, I think he is a great author.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The best loyalist Space Marine series is definitely the Ultramarines (if we take into account Lee Lightner pissing all over Will King's work). After Battle for the Abyss I've gotta say that Ben Counter is the HH author I dislike most, and if Gotto were to ever be allowed to pen a book in the series I'd expect a revolt of epic proportions.


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> The best loyalist Space Marine series is definitely the Ultramarines (if we take into account Lee Lightner pissing all over Will King's work). After Battle for the Abyss I've gotta say that Ben Counter is the HH author I dislike most, and if Gotto were to ever be allowed to pen a book in the series I'd expect a revolt of epic proportions.


i agree with that
considering i havent read the ultramarines novels nor many HH novels
battle for the abyss was a total fail and made me want to gourge my eyes out

oh and graham mcneil is my favorite author by far (storm of iron anyone?)

chaoz94


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Lord of the Night said:


> The Blood Angels is the best Space marine series out there, I think he is a great author.


uke:

But yeah, it was Ben Counter I was thinking of... Battle for the Abyss. What an abomination. I want them to retcon that entire book.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Lord of the Night said:


> The Blood Angels is the best Space marine series out there, I think he is a great author.





Baron Spikey said:


> The best loyalist Space Marine series is definitely the Ultramarines


this requires double vomit
uke:uke:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I quite like the Ultramarine series, Ventris is a Hero 

Though I'm not a fan of that cover, I wish it wasn't looking straight out, makes it looks stupid I think.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> uke:
> 
> But yeah, it was Ben Counter I was thinking of... Battle for the Abyss. What an abomination. I want them to retcon that entire book.


that book was poo, but i did love Mhotep. what a kick ass character. all the other characters in the book were a bit dry. im drooling for some more pre heresy thousand sons.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> truthfully underwhelmed, it just feels meh, theres something missing to make it wow


Twisted corpses in the background?


----------



## Voldramar (Nov 2, 2009)

So far I'm no fan of James Swallows Blood Angels omnibus. I have been reading through the Horus Heresy, and I’m up to Descent of Angles. Loved every book including flight of the Eisenstein. I figured I'd take a break, and I bought the BA Omnibus. I don’t know if it’s that I have be so evelopt in the HH that I can't switch gears, but I just can’t get into it I’m thing of just going and buying the next hh book and holding off from continuing the BA Omnibus


----------

